# Paul Walker, 40, Dies in car crash!



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

'Fast and Furious' actor Paul Walker dies in car crash | Fox News


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OMW that's so sad.

How are they going to carry in making the fast and furious movies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Most likely since he obviously cant be there i'm sure there will be a storyline twist of him dying due to an old tiff between someone and Dom trying to protect Mia and the baby or something like that. They can get a double to play him in like a flash back scene only showing from the rear like from Mia's perspective.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep they can totally do that with this synopsis for F&F 7.

"After Dominic Toretto and his crew helped take down Owen Shaw, his brother Ian Shaw now wants revenge."


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow how do you remember all that? I lost track after like the third movie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL 3rd movie was a fluke Han has been the only one thats returned to the show since that one. I'm a Vin Deisel nut I don't give a sh!t if he is gay or bi or whatever. Oh and put him with Dewayne Johnson and you got a nummy treat. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Obviously he dowant do any driving on set...... budump! Too soon?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

They have been already shooting the movie it is set to come out May 24th 2014 so I'm sure they had it almost finished or finished other then Editing. So we may have one more movie with Paul Walker in it the majority of the time.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

my guess will be since the movie was in production, that he will die in the movie, possibly how how it really went down. Sad - My wife and Son love this man. He was a great actor and seems to have left behind a 15 yr old daughter. Heart goes out to all harmed by this tragic event.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> my guess will be since the movie was in production, that he will die in the movie, possibly how how it really went down. Sad - My wife and Son love this man. He was a great actor and seems to have left behind a 15 yr old daughter. Heart goes out to all harmed by this tragic event.


I was thinking that too. Kinda messed up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Man he was to young, that's sad


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

RIP

Totally sucks!! I loved him in those movies!! His poor daughter.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Celebrity death comes in 3s. First was the dude from glee, now him. Wonder who's next....

Hope it's Kanye...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

DieselsMommie said:


> Celebrity death comes in 3s. First was the dude from glee, now him. Wonder who's next....
> 
> Hope it's Kanye...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG LOL I cant stand him eitha!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Celebrity death comes in 3s. First was the dude from glee, now him. Wonder who's next....
> 
> Hope it's Kanye...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The glee kid was a junky. Dieing comes with the territory.

This ones ironic bcuz after 30 crappy driving he died in a car.

And if kanye died id celebrate.....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I would totally celebrate

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Paul Walker,40, dies in car crash*

I looked at the thread and wow there is no way anyone could have survived that. I can't even imagine how fast they had to have been going to twist that car up like that. Just awful. The only thing about it is that he had to have died instantly. To me, he was an ok actor. I am not much a of a Vin Deisel fan so I really wasn't interested in seeing this set of films after the first one. Age 40 is way too young to go though. Too bad.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Everyone always asks me if I named D after Vin Diesel....like really? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

We have soldiers killed on a daily basis that go completely overlooked.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Soldiers are never over looked on my part. But I agree media focus is totally ridiculous. which I don't read paper or watch the news i catch things here and there on FB sometimes. I like to remain ignorant for the most part other then the weather.


----------

